# Power rack/cage add-ons……..



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I am looking for ideas for bits I could get made up for my power rack/cage. I am not looking for benches and such like, just attachments to the rack.

A few things I am thinking may come handy if I can get a bigger training area are;

The spotting arms, I think I'd want 4 and slightly different to the ones in the pic. I know the rack in the pic is an half rack.










With these I could train either the front,rear or inside the cage. Obviously I'd need another 4 J-hooks.

What would you like for your rack?


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm after some dip bars, found these, they're for a different rack to mine but the pin holes and the fitting looks exactly the same so for the price I'm going to risk it.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261330032539

My rack came with a lat pulldown attachment but my gym is too small that I haven't been able to try it 

Some more plate holders would also be handy


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

tommyc2k7 said:


> I'm after some dip bars, found these, they're for a different rack to mine but the pin holes and the fitting looks exactly the same so for the price I'm going to risk it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261330032539
> 
> ...


As long as your rack posts are 50x50 I would think they'd fit. Email the seller and ask what sized posts they are for. Most holes are usually 25mm(you could ask that too).

I got some plate holders made(see my space saver gym thread).

Why does your pull down not fit?


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> As long as your rack posts are 50x50 I would think they'd fit. Email the seller and ask what sized posts they are for. Most holes are usually 25mm(you could ask that too).
> 
> I got some plate holders made(see my space saver gym thread).
> 
> Why does your pull down not fit?


My gym is only 8' x 6', I already have to stand the bench up to do any standing lifts and the pulldown attachment would need about another foot behind.

See this thread for pictures http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/equipment/193465-power-rack-review-8.html#post4267873


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

tommyc2k7 said:


> My gym is only 8' x 6', I already have to stand the bench up to do any standing lifts and the pulldown attachment would need about another foot behind.
> 
> See this thread for pictures http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/equipment/193465-power-rack-review-8.html#post4267873


Yes, you're a bit stuck. Saying that, I made do without any pulley for a few years before I bought mine which is wall mounted to save space.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yes, you're a bit stuck. Saying that, I made do without any pulley for a few years before I bought mine which is wall mounted to save space.


To be honest with the progress I'm making just from weighted pull ups and bent over rows I don't miss it at all. Still got it all boxed up ready for when I've got a house with more room so I don't regret spending the extra on the pulldown, I already knew before I ordered it that there wouldn't be room to use it


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

tommyc2k7 said:


> I'm after some dip bars, found these, they're for a different rack to mine but the pin holes and the fitting looks exactly the same so for the price I'm going to risk it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261330032539
> 
> ...


They look good any idea on the weight they take? Ive just emailed them to ask.

I use 2 barbells across the j hooks to dip with at the moment but if these are strong enough may get some.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mygym said:


> They look good any idea on the weight they take? Ive just emailed them to ask.
> 
> I use 2 barbells across the j hooks to dip with at the moment but if these are strong enough may get some.


You can put them on the safety bars if the J hooks are too wide. It annoys me getting underneath each time though.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You can put them on the safety bars if the J hooks are too wide. It annoys me getting underneath each time though.


Width is just right but when using a lot of weight always wary of bars slipping round.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mygym said:


> Width is just right but when using a lot of weight always wary of bars slipping round.


I sometimes strap mine with some web straps.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I sometimes strap mine with some web straps.


Tried that once worked well but takes time and im to inpatient!


----------

